# Show me your skunk set ups



## rutters1983 (Sep 19, 2008)

as the title says please 

Been thinking about getting one next year and love to see your set ups


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

havnt got time right now to post picc, but its really just an ordinary house, kitchen, lounge, three bedrooms, most of the skunks we know of free roam:lol2:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Normal house, multiple baby gates (we have several intact males to keep seperated) and numerous litter trays throughout. Beds range from cat boxes to the bottom drawer in the chest in our bedroom. No cages here.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

do your skunks not get through the baby gates? we double gated the kitchen and Dom still got through it, watched him do it! it was quite amaing actually, very clever boy


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> do your skunks not get through the baby gates? we double gated the kitchen and Dom still got through it, watched him do it! it was quite amaing actually, very clever boy


yeah we made that mistake too when we first had skunks, you think "na that back end will never get through there" we were so wrong :lol2: we watched our largest walk through as if it was not there :blush: . My FIL is very nifty with wood and he made us a couple of fancy solid baby gates, and is in the process of making the rest as we speak :2thumb: ( we are using very simple MDF gates atm until they are finished)


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

You can buy mesh baby gates though.

Marina


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

they would climb them Marina, you need flat unclimbable gates for skunks really (well for the skunks in this house anyway) I have seen skunks do the most amazing things to get over a barrier or climb to get to a bin, they are so clever and better climbers than people think (even with that huge backside)


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

They look far too heavy to climb but if my ferrets could do it then i understand.

Marina


----------



## rutters1983 (Sep 19, 2008)

cheers for the comment guys

so all you need is a litter try and a bed cool, I was thinking about putting him/her in the spare room when im not there or when the snakes are out lol

Does anyone know any good care sheets out there?

Cheers


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Yups, normal 3 storey 4 bed house, she has a crate which is turned into a large bed for her, door is never closed and she has litter tray in there and one on the landing which are always used!


----------



## rutters1983 (Sep 19, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> Yups, normal 3 storey 4 bed house, she has a crate which is turned into a large bed for her, door is never closed and she has litter tray in there and one on the landing which are always used!


cool, a crate thats a good idea

how much do they go for these days..... about £500????


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

rutters1983 said:


> cheers for the comment guys
> 
> so all you need is a litter try and a bed cool, *I was thinking about putting him/her in the spare room when im not there or when the snakes are out lol*
> 
> ...


Much better idea than the crate


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Fixx said:


> Much better idea than the crate


Defintily agree, I use an open crate system which has a covered cat bed and lots of toys and blankets in, most of the time she sleeps under my bed quilt but she does use the crate, its her place she can feel secure and i never disturb her when shes in it.


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

this is odd, lol...so you just keep them as you would a dog or a cat? do you take them for walks or just let them out in the garden...

it would be cool to have a raccoon!! can you keep raccoons?


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

mrcarlxx said:


> this is odd, lol...so you just keep them as you would a dog or a cat? do you take them for walks or just let them out in the garden...
> 
> it would be cool to have a raccoon!! can you keep raccoons?


Some people walk their skunks on leads, they have no homing instinct though and will wander off quite happily if they were allowed to free roam in an unsecured garden. 

Yes you can keep and get raccoons as pets.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Marinam2 said:


> They look far too heavy to climb but if my ferrets could do it then i understand.
> 
> Marina


 
ours can climb! ive found domino with his head in the sink before cos hes climbed up the rabbit pens!!!


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

Fixx said:


> Some people walk their skunks on leads, they have no homing instinct though and will wander off quite happily if they were allowed to free roam in an unsecured garden.
> 
> Yes you can keep and get raccoons as pets.


what if the skunk sprays? is there a high chance of it spraying and stinking your house out? :lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

What is the recommended minimum floor space for a skunk? Nowhere I have seen has answered this.


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

LoveForLizards said:


> What is the recommended minimum floor space for a skunk? Nowhere I have seen has answered this.


 
minimum floor space = a four bedroom house.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

mrcarlxx said:


> minimum floor space = a four bedroom house.


And how big would that 4-bed house happen to be? :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

all of my skunks ran free until i had a visit............alot of people know about as the slagged me off on the thread LOL thank you all 


But people who have skunks an children be very careful an this is just a warning from someone who has been through it


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

We have a living/diner room and he has free run of there. He has a litter tray and usually sleeps under a throw on the armchair, or under the sofa.

He can get through the stairgate so he stays in the room, evenings he's usually snuggled up on the sofa with us.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

i keep mine in hamster cages :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Good point, I've been interested in skunks for a long time. What do you do if they spray? No fabreeze is gonna get rid of that, right?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

no you have to sit it out lol 

its not as bad as made out to be aint the spraying anyways


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> no you have to sit it out lol
> 
> its not as bad as made out to be aint the spraying anyways


Even if they do a full on one? I thought it was pretty nasty and lingered for ages...


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LiamRatSnake said:


> Even if they do a full on one? I thought it was pretty nasty and lingered for ages...


skunks kept in captivity an brought up in that eat a controlled diet so the spray smell isnt as pungent 

dont get me wrong it smells but it smells well to start with a electrical burning smell then goes to onion an boiled garlic smell 

its not bad if your used to lol


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> skunks kept in captivity an brought up in that eat a controlled diet so the spray smell isnt as pungent
> 
> dont get me wrong it smells but it smells well to start with a electrical burning smell then goes to onion an boiled garlic smell
> 
> its not bad if your used to lol


Oh I like electric smell and garlic and onions...


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LiamRatSnake said:


> Oh I like electric smell and garlic and onions...


 
thats the one: victory:

spot on :2thumb:


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> thats the one: victory:
> 
> spot on :2thumb:


Heh heh heh heh... I think you've given me all I need to be happy enough to get a UKCB one rather than an descented import.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LiamRatSnake said:


> Heh heh heh heh... I think you've given me all I need to be happy enough to get a UKCB one rather than an descented import.


with a young baby you wont be sorry they are fantastic you may had the odd one or 2 spray when young and getting used to new home but once they settle its fantastic an they are your best mates :flrt:


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

Ours has his own bedroom and roams the house with the cats now he's a bigger lad. All works out pretty well. Litter trays do come in handy of course.




LiamRatSnake said:


> Heh heh heh heh... I think you've given me all I need to be happy enough to get a UKCB one rather than an descented import.


Ours is a UK CB and descented. Mind you I'm not going to get into the debate about whether it's right or not. Seb at Jungletalk has been breeding for 10 years and knows his stuff. Great fella too. The decenting has to be done when very young.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

LoveForLizards said:


> What is the recommended minimum floor space for a skunk? Nowhere I have seen has answered this.


There are no minimum floor space recommendations but personally I think that if you have to cage them for any length of time then 8'x4' is the smallest you should use.


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

Dextersdad said:


> Ours has his own bedroom and roams the house with the cats now he's a bigger lad. All works out pretty well. Litter trays do come in handy of course.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 how do you descent them? just cut a bit off i supose?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

mrcarlxx said:


> how do you descent them? just cut a bit off i supose?


Vets used to be able to descent but it was made illegal in April 2007 as part of the mutilation act, same with tail dockin cos it was seen as cosmetic. That's not to say like anything else it's not still done but that's all I know ... :whistling2:from what I can gather descenting needs to be done at around 5 weeks old
Also welcome back emma xxx


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

yup ours free range aswell i think most peoples skunks do... just have 2 make sure of what your leaving on the floor of course e.g a bin bag just about 2 be taken out.... turn around to find its all over your living room!
as for skunks climbing suprisingly they are good climbers one of the ones at work climbed up a 6ft chinchila cage, over 4 vivs and then climbed onto the worktop where there was a bowl of food! they dont seem to be able to climb down as well as they can up though :lol2:
stu


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> i keep mine in hamster cages :whistling2::lol2:


Oh god don't. People on here will actually take you seriously. :whistling2:

Welcome back 



Fixx said:


> There are no minimum floor space recommendations but personally I think that if you have to cage them for any length of time then 8'x4' is the smallest you should use.


So would a 9-ishx9-ish room be OK and a few hours roaming the whole house in the late evening?


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

LoveForLizards said:


> Oh god don't. People on here will actually take you seriously. :whistling2:
> 
> Welcome back
> 
> ...


I'd say that was more than adequate, though depending on your circumstances "a few hours roaming the whole house in the late evening?" will soon become 'full run of most of the house 24/7'. :lol2:
To me it's about giving the animal room to move about without having to turn around after taking 2 or 3 paces and the chance to get more than a couple of feet away from their 'toilet' when they sleep and eat.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> Oh god don't. People on here will actually take you seriously. :whistling2:
> 
> Welcome back
> 
> ...


LOL thankies 

as long as the room is skunk proofed should be ok 

most skunks sleep in the day and become active in the evening anyway 

but it also depends on the routine that you get your skunk into with when they sleep and dont sleep


----------



## trigger (Jan 6, 2009)

Alfie has a 7 x 12 for the day, roam of the house (apart from the bedroom, there was a poo insident and Alfie has been banned from there) and a 7 x 4 to seep in at night. I also take him out on a harness sometime witht he dog but it takes ages to get anywhere!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> Oh god don't. *People on here will actually take you seriously.* :whistling2:
> 
> Welcome back
> 
> ...


what? she does.....ive seen it with my own eyez! :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> what? she does.....ive seen it with my own eyez! :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


But they are pretty with lots of tubes an stuff :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> But they are pretty with lots of tubes an stuff :whistling2::lol2:


yeah, cant fault you on the accessories, and when one of the skunks does get its nose stuck down one you are usually pretty quick to get it out


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> yeah, cant fault you on the accessories


 
I know im well proud of them they look so cool:lol2::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

emmaj said:


> all of my skunks ran free until i had a visit............alot of people know about as the slagged me off on the thread lol thank you all
> 
> 
> but people who have skunks an children be very careful an this is just a warning from someone who has been through it


whoop welcome home hunny how are you?! You been recieving my texteses??? Xxx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> whoop welcome home hunny how are you?! You been recieving my texteses??? Xxx


thanks hun nopes not had any texts off you since last week hun :gasp:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> thanks hun nopes not had any texts off you since last week hun :gasp:


:gasp::gasp::gasp:

iv sent about three basicaly i want kiami for a week can i borrow him ? xx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> :gasp::gasp::gasp:
> 
> iv sent about three basicaly i want kiami for a week can i borrow him ? xx


erm.........:whistling2: No lol i just got them back :lol2: they aint going nowhere :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> erm.........:whistling2: No lol i just got them back :lol2: they aint going nowhere :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:


:whip::flrt::notworthy::devil:: victory: nasty nasty nasty nasty nasty nasty :censor:

when you have had them for a few months illl steal them xx


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

So if you're out it's ok to pop the skunk in the spare room for a few hours?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LiamRatSnake said:


> So if you're out it's ok to pop the skunk in the spare room for a few hours?


 
yes aslong as you skunk proof the room and its a fair sized room your leaving him/her in :2thumb:


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Cool thanks Emma...:notworthy:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Oi you lot, where are all your outside enclosures!!! GGGRRRRR :devil:


:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

i know, naughty naughty keepers we are. Though our kitchen is better than that shoe box of an enclosure youve got those monkeys in :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey Colin, Just fiished making you some more booties for the monkies!


----------



## trigger (Jan 6, 2009)

Mine does have an outdoor, he usess it a lot, spends ages digging and rooting about, keeps his claws down and his coat nice.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i know, naughty naughty keepers we are. Though our kitchen is better than that shoe box of an enclosure youve got those monkeys in :whistling2::lol2:


 Hey, theres nothing wrong with my shoe box enclosure! It has room for the monkeys to step sideways! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> Hey Colin, Just fiished making you some more booties for the monkies!


Thanks Joe, as long as they don't clash with their other clothes :Na_Na_Na_Na:
:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks Joe, as long as they don't clash with their other clothes :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> :lol2:


 
they looked very fetching in their chaps when i went to see them


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks Joe, as long as they don't clash with their other clothes :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> :lol2:


 
LOL i really cant stop laughing OMG my sides really have split :gasp::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

LiamRatSnake said:


> So if you're out it's ok to pop the skunk in the spare room for a few hours?


Ours *has* one of the spare rooms as his own. Lucky bugger.



Zoo-Man said:


> Oi you lot, where are all your outside enclosures!!! GGGRRRRR :devil:
> 
> 
> :lol2:


Not been tempted to get one as yet. The house is big enough and he's out and about on the harness.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Dextersdad said:


> Ours *has* one of the spare rooms as his own. Lucky bugger.
> 
> 
> 
> Not been tempted to get one as yet. The house is big enough and he's out and about on the harness.


 
hamster cages an balls rule house an exercise all good :2thumb::whistling2::lol2:


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

what a great idea ... i'll get one and keep it in a hamser cage then maybe I can have 2 as they wotn take up too much space ! woop woop


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

taraliz said:


> what a great idea ... i'll get one and keep it in a hamser cage then maybe I can have 2 as they wotn take up too much space ! woop woop


 
LOL i dont think i would even fit kaimi's bum in a hammy cage never mind a hammy ball:gasp::lol2:


----------

